# Hubby is the new goatkeeper!



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

So...yesterday I was up on a ladder trimming tree branches...for the goats, of course.
The ladder tipped and I fell straight down on my right heel, from 5 feet up!
I now have a fractured heel on the right side, I also dislocated and fractured my left pinky finger when I tried to catch myself.

Now I'm laid up, and this sucks...big time!
I miss my goats and they've been screaming for me ALL day. 
There's no way I can get to their pen on crutches, so hubby is in charge of all things goat. And while he's not happy about it, he will do it for me. 

Thanks for letting me vent, I know all you goat lovers will "get it"...most people think I'm nuts when it comes to my goats...LOL!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh your brave lol. I know if I ever got hurt I would walk out one day and they would all be sold. My husband has even told me if I kick the bucket they are gone lol. So I made a small list of no matter what don't sell or I will haunt you......I do hope you get better fast


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Jessica!

I KNOW if anything ever happened to me, my husband would definitely get rid of the goats. I need to make sure he knows what to do with them, as it would break my heart if they went to a bad home...or worse yet, the freezer. 

Actually, I'm shocked, as I just looked outside and he's cleaning the barn and pen. I had planned on doing it yesterday, but that never happened. 
Maybe after taking care of them, the little monsters will grow on him.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, OWIE!! Try to take it easy as he blesses you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NOOO!!! rest up and hope you heal quickly. your boys must miss you so much!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

The frustrating thing, besides not seeing my goats, is that it's my right foot, so no driving for at least eight weeks.
And I'm a lefty and it's my left pinky that's fractured...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no!! I am glad you are OK, besides your pinky and heel


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope you heal quickly. Glad your hubby is willing to care for them.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Wishing you a fast recovery! 
take care,
Laurel


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds about right. I hope you mend fast!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww  I know, it's horrible. I have shaky health, and two days ago I had what I believe to be an ovarian cyst, burst. Extremely painful and it's really laid me up. I miss my goatie pals, and I can tell they miss me. Went out to say hi for a little bit.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

oh no!!! I hope you mend fast and that the goats do grow on hubby.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I finally got out to see the boys! 
I was so excited, but they were more interested in rubbing and chewing on my walker than seeing me...LOL!! BRATS!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ awww!!! finally! yes, they all are brats, aren't they?

two words that may solve the issue.....HOUSE GOATS!! lol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> two words that may solve the issue.....HOUSE GOATS!! lol


 With three dogs...that would be a disaster...LOL!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a good man to tend goats for you ... I hope he makes some friends! (Who can not love goats???)


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> He's a good man to tend goats for you ... I hope he makes some friends! (Who can not love goats???)


He's actually liking that the goats get excited when they see him coming now...he is the new "Bearer of Food".


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Arthur's making sure it's all good!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ARTHUR! love him!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Silly boys!


----------

